# Very nice board



## performance (Jun 25, 2011)

Glad to be here IM. Look forward to sharing and learning. Im gonna go look around


----------



## Arnold (Jun 25, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*performance* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 25, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

wp


----------



## mazdarx7 (Jun 25, 2011)

A lot of good people and info here....warm regards lol


----------



## vortex (Jun 25, 2011)

Welcome to IM!!


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 25, 2011)

Hmm.


----------



## one2lift (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi, fellow new member


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 26, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  Look around, there is a lot to be seen


----------



## To_The_Top (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi New member. Im a new member too!


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 28, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## performance (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome IL. I knew i should have registered along time ago,seems like a really good no bullshit BB'ing forum. I'm here for the long haul 

P


----------



## jbzjacked (Jun 28, 2011)

Welcome...


----------



## meatpistol (Jun 28, 2011)

Enjoy!


----------



## jwar (Jul 2, 2011)

Hello


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 2, 2011)

Welcome... Lot to learn here!


----------



## 86m (Jul 5, 2011)

hi


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## FordFan (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------

